# Cpl. Scott Smith, 10 Dec 2014



## McG (12 Dec 2014)

Found this sad news buried at the bottom of a tangentially related news report.


> ...
> 
> CTV News has learned that another Afghan veteran died by suicide Wednesday night. Cpl. Scott Smith, a father of two, took his own life after returning home from a holiday dinner with his CFB Gagetown colleagues.
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/critics-question-general-dynamics-500k-contribution-to-military-mental-health-research-centre-1.2144469


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2014)

Damn ....

Condolences to all affected


----------



## cupper (12 Dec 2014)

Damn shame.

Let's remember this is not a good time of year for those who are suffering from mental illnesses or are just having a hard time coping with life. We should all make an effort to help them if they need it, or just lend an ear. 

To quote Red Green "We're all in this together"

Rest in Peace Lad.


----------



## McG (12 Dec 2014)

CTV is now reporting that Cpl Smith was a member of 2 RCR.  
http://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/rcmp-investigating-after-soldier-found-dead-in-home-off-n-b-base-1.2144379

There appears to have only been one Cpl by that name in the Bn, and he was also a member of this site.
http://army.ca/forums/members/32623


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2014)

Damn.  Rest in peace.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Dec 2014)

My heart fell when I heard of another one of us gone.  My condolences to his family, friends and comrades.   :yellow:


----------



## DAA (12 Dec 2014)

My condolences to the family.  It's always a sad time when something like this happens.

But my advice to all those out there given the time of the year, be it Snr NCO's, Officers or even the Jr Ranks.  We all say "Merry Christmas" or "Happy Holidays" and get the same response back.   This may be the case for most of us, but it might not be the case for some of us.   Keep a watchful eye on your troops and your friends......


----------

